# Orks for sale



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I was considering selling my Space Marines on Ebay until I found out that they are worth only $500.00ish for the army. I decided instead to sell off my Orks. Here is the ruff list of what I have;
1 WarBoss (1 BR) 
1 WarBoss on Bike 

46 Boyz (built)BR 
30 Boyz kit 

6 Nobz (built)BR 
4 Nobz kit (BR) 

5 Koptas (BR) 

1 Battle Wagon (built) 

1 Trukk (built) 
1 Trukk kit 

5 Bikes 

1 PainBoy 

5 Lootas 

5 Deffkopta 

1 Codex 

Bitz ???
















All told there is about $800.00+ worth of Orks here. If you are interested in anything please contact me for pricing. (The biggest savings will come if someone buys it all in one lot)k:


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

*Last Call!*

Looking to move out what is left. (see updated list above)

First $300.00 take it all!:so_happy:


----------

